# Kinda New



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I have been here for a while. But never posted to this thread. 

I'm Lynda. I greatfully share my house with 7 fur babies. :lol: 
Tiddles is my brain damaged burn babie. 11 years old.
Tiggie was my brothers cat that I got when he had to go into a nursing home. (28lbs)
Ebony is my brothers other cat. A big black gentle giant. He loves everyone.
Bandit is by tuxie baby. He is my talker and licker. He has the biggest brightest yellow eyes I have ever seen. 
Then there is Dusty. Miss Bitch, She is my Siamese that came to the front door 5 years ago and grabbed the door with her front foot and demanded to be let in. She came in and promptly walked over to Shortie and swatted him and walked off. All the other cats looked at each other and agreed that 
"SHE WAS THE BOSS"
Then Bell came into our life. Sweet scared Bell. She is my feral, cinnimon orange with peach under hair and amber eyes. Still wild after almost 5 years. She will always have a safe place with good food. 
Now comes Sassy. She was found in an abandon car that the wrecker service across the street pulled in. She was maybe 3 weeks old. I took her home and Ebony adopted her. She is an oatmeal with crossed hazel eyes and brown tiger markings. She is now 3 months old. And I honestly thing the other cats would like to kill me for bringing her home and her for being such a pest. But them I find them all laying together and grooming. 

I also have two cats at my shop. Benzer a 17 year old. I found him and his litter mate Mimmi when they were 4 weeks old. Lost Mimmi last year.
Then Boomer showed up. Two kittens showed up. Him and his sister. He quickly decided it was easier living in the office. She, you still can't get close to. The only thing is that she did have her one kitten in the parts room. 
She knows she is safe here, just doesn't want to be petted. 
I plan on traping her and having her spayed.

This is my zoo. Oh we also have 4 fish tanks. But the cats don't seem tobother them at all.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. It's good to have you here.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Lynda - we are happy to have you here  
I enjoyed so much reading the stories of each kitty walking into your life. Thank you so much for sharing these heart felt memories


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have a lot of experience to share


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow you have quiet a family! I enjoyed hearing of each one. You have a big heart obviously. Cant wait to hear all your stories. Im sure with all those personalities there are many! Any pictures you can share too. Welcome to Catforum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lynda. I answered your thread, but we hadn't been formally introduced!  Welcome. Enjoy the forums. Too bad you don't feed poor, skinny Tiggie! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lynda J said:


> Miss sweet, She is my Siamese that came to the front door 5 years ago and grabbed the door with her front foot and demanded to be let in. She came in and promptly walked over to Shortie and swatted him and walked off. All the other cats looked at each other and agreed that
> "SHE WAS THE BOSS"


This just made me laugh out loud, now how cute is that?

Anyways welcome to the forum Lynda and hope to see pictures soon of all your babies :wink:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lynda and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I have answered several of your posts already! Welcome to the forums


----------

